# Trial Moderators!!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's been fun for a few years but its now time to get serious. Post counts and activity levels have hit a plateau in recent months so I'm starting a new movement to push us to the forefront of online wargaming minds. 

Trial Moderators!

We haven't done this before so i'll briefly outline what it's all about.

On the 1st November i'm going to assign trial moderators to the following areas.


Scenery Moderator
Modeling and Painting Moderator
Fiction Moderators
40k Fiction
Warhammer Fantasy Fiction
Roleplay Threads
Sketches and Art
Other Games Moderator
Roleplay Games
Specialist Games
Video Games & Software
Trading Area
Wargaming Clubs

On the 1st Jan 2009 we'll have a look at the trial mod areas to see who came up with the freshest ideas and prompted the best discussions. Obviously some areas are quiet so rather than look for quality and quantity here we'll be looking for effort and improvements.

Some of the skills and attributes we look for


Leadership
Friendly
Tolerant to frustration
Level Headed
Initiative
Conflict management
Influence
Trust
Expertise 
Good use of punctuation and grammar
Well disciplined
Always active

If you have an interest and think you could take charge of one of these forums, meld it and turn it into a hive of activity send me a PM.

Jez


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Post here if you send a PM guys. Just to bump it to the top.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Post here if you send a PM guys. Just to bump it to the top.


Bumped to the top.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Keeping it top


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Keeping it at the top


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

your up.:victory:


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

keeping it top!


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

Bumped to the top.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I would volunteer, but alas, I have a serious affinity with wit and sarcasm, and a inability to deal with certain types of people.

But..... if you are willing to overlook such shortcomings, and a lack of posts that I currently have, I would look at doing the RP one...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

up to top.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Bump, up you go.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hmm would like to go for the trader section however i think it would go against my own company lol and i'd end up being evil too people who i'd see as competitio so good luck to everyone else with better morals than me lol


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Straight to the top. I have an interest in the modelling and painting section, surprise, surprise.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> Straight to the top. I have an interest in the modelling and painting section, surprise, surprise.


Free bump there are some real good contenders and LeeHarvey should be nominated for what he just posted lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bumping to the... bottom?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I would most definetly be interested in moderating the modelling and painting section. bumped to the top again  JD


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bumped to top :victory:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Awesome idea, bumped.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

bumped to top, I would love to have the Roleplay section :biggrin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm interested in Modelling and painting forum but as so many others have asked about this already I'm going to ask about the Other Games section.

PM sent, Bumped.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Bumped, good to see Heresy aim for higher standards .


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the responses so far guys. Busy writing all the names down :wink:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't imagine to many of not wanting to be moderators of this great site. 

straight up to the top.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping back to the top.

Hmmm, is this going to herald a great wave of yellow upon the boards?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm...bumping eh? I thought such heretical things were frowned upon! Well..ok..I can see why people would bump for the bump god. This is bumping for a good reason. Just no grinding with the bumping. It would be a shame if the mods had to start handing out sexual harassment forms :ireful2:.

Still, if you're needing extra hands, I'd be more than happy to help. I actually like coming here. It's a damned sight better than other un-named sites....(it was a good day when they finally put that stake through the heart of the GW forums..long may that blighted beast remain dead! heh heh heh). I shall be whoring myself..err..sending you a PM poste haste lol.

Good luck and good bumping(but no grinding damnit!)

Nate


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Jez you should make a nomination thread and see whos nominated the most for what.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Bumped. Happy to help in Video Games and Software.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Remember guys, only bump it if you've sent in an application


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

up to top...
and thinking upon it


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yet another bump


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

PM sent, bumped.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Application sent


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

bumpety bump


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

b-b-b-bump to the top, all the way to the top, more than 42! and better than SPARTA! (Personal Joke)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

^^Bump^^ Would be happy to help in the Fiction sections!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Hoist me up 'ladz! I cun see da peep sho' from 'ere.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd apply but the only parts of those forums that I've noticed need moderation are the trading area where wayward posts escape from.

Still, bumping for life.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Meh..to bump or not to bump, that is the question. Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the indignant cries and calls for dismemberment due to bumping, or to take arms(preferably someone else's) and use them at cudgels. And by bumping, become a trial moderator? To bump, to sleep, no more and by no sleep to say we shall spend hours as trial-mods keeping watch over our beloved charge to end the heartaches of spammers, noisome kiddies, and pains in the ass that forums are likely to inherit! It is a job devoutly to be wished for! To bump, to dream of mod-dom, to lose sleep as we peruse thread after thread! Aye, there's the bump! For in that sleepless bumping, what possible power comes when we've fallen dead in front of our computers and shuffled off this mortal coil, that we do without pause! For respect of the site that makes a calamity of our social lives! For we would gladly take the scornful calls and rude attitudes, the folly of ignorant children and the proud poster's arrogance!

Yeah yeah...I know..enough is enough. Besides, I'm still not sure how to work in bodkins and orisons....

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Application sent


----------



## SCUBABruce (Sep 8, 2008)

PM me to the TOP


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

SCUBABruce said:


> PM me to the TOP


........(bump)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Post here if you send a PM guys. Just to bump it to the top.


To the top??

(scenery would be my prefered area)


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> To the top??
> 
> (scenery would be my prefered area)


If you read this quick enough I encourage you edit your post I don't think people are supposedto know what we want you should PM what you want to try for if your applying.


(bump)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

There shouldn't be to much wrong with posting what you would like to be a trial moderator for. Its not as though it needs to be a complete secret from everyone except those who will do the considering. (PMing gives Jez a message of your application rather than him having to comb through this thread for it. Much faster and slightly more efficient.)


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

darkreever said:


> There shouldn't be to much wrong with posting what you would like to be a trial moderator for. Its not as though it needs to be a complete secret from everyone except those who will do the considering. (PMing gives Jez a message of your application rather than him having to comb through this thread for it. Much faster and slightly more efficient.)


No i'm just saying because I assume we're supposed to PM so people dont know how many are going for what and whos going for what so arguements dont spark or people saying they wanna change what they wanna go for due to peope going for something less crowded.

If i'm in the wrong apologies here.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

PM and a bump...

And I was thinking we could simply have gladiatorial-style combat for contested positions... *Warms up his cestus and kilt*...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

bumped to the top. hey, I'm new, but what I go to lose


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

Application sent, bump for great justice!


----------

